# Mangiadischi



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

Chi ricorda quella meravigliosa scatola colorata in cui infilavamo il 45 giri di vinile nero e per qualche minuto ascoltavamo beati il nostro pezzo preferito?
La roba d'importazione, era rarissima. Dominava la canzone italiana. Quando ero piccolo (fine anni 60 primi 70), mi piacevano tanto: Little Tony (Cuore matto), Marcella (Montagne verdi), Nicola Di Bari (il cuore è uno zingaro), Massimo Ranieri (se bruciasse la città). Poi man mano che me li ricordo li cito.E voi? Vi piaceva il mangiadischi? E cosa ascoltavate'? Il vostro brano d'epoca di ricordate a stento l'esistenza ma che suonava sempre nella vostra magic box?


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi ricorda quella meravigliosa scatola colorata in cui infilavamo il 45 giri di vinile nero e per qualche minuto ascoltavamo beati il nostro pezzo preferito?
> La roba d'importazione, era rarissima. Dominava la canzone italiana. Quando ero piccolo (fine anni 60 primi 70), mi piacevano tanto: Little Tony (Cuore matto), Marcella (Montagne verdi), Nicola Di Bari (il cuore è uno zingaro), Massimo Ranieri (se bruciasse la città). Poi man mano che me li ricordo li cito.E voi? Vi piaceva il mangiadischi? E cosa ascoltavate'? Il vostro brano d'epoca di ricordate a stento l'esistenza ma che suonava sempre nella vostra magic box?


rochenrol che gusti di merda che avevi da piccolo, scusa eh...
niente bitols nei tuoi ricordi?
mio zio mi regalò pure bandiera rossa 45 giri...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*..................*



Anna A ha detto:


> rochenrol che gusti di merda che avevi da piccolo, scusa eh...
> niente bitols nei tuoi ricordi?
> mio zio mi regalò pure bandiera rossa 45 giri...


E' vero, ma erano i miei gusti e quindi mi piglio la critica ! Anche a me uno zio (con la complicità dei miei fratelli grandi) regalò una raccolta di 45 con canzoni partigiane: ma lo fece soprattutto per fare incazzare mio padre che era di destra ..... Cmq alcuneerano  bellissime. Beatles scoperti in quinta elementare col mangianastri ...


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' vero, ma erano i miei gusti e quindi mi piglio la critica ! Anche a me uno zio (con la complicità dei miei fratelli grandi) regalò una raccolta di 45 con canzoni partigiane: ma lo fece soprattutto per fare incazzare mio padre che era di destra ..... Cmq alcuneerano bellissime. Beatles scoperti in quinta elementare col mangianastri ...


io mi ricordo che nel primo mangiadischi che ci hanno regalato quella cretina della mia gemella ha ficcato le mutande di una bambola per sentire che musica facevano  

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi ricordo le feste con sotto video killed the radio star


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E' vero, ma erano i miei gusti e quindi mi piglio la critica ! Anche a me uno zio (con la complicità dei miei fratelli grandi) regalò una raccolta di 45 con canzoni partigiane: ma lo fece soprattutto per fare incazzare mio padre che era di destra ..... Cmq alcuneerano bellissime. Beatles scoperti in quinta elementare col mangianastri ...


te lo ricordi il super 8 o come si chiamava... quelle mega cassette 15x10 da usare in auto?
madò che ricordi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




fiat 125 di mio nonno...aiuto...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io mi ricordo che nel primo mangiadischi che ci hanno regalato quella cretina della mia gemella ha ficcato le mutande di una bambola per sentire che musica facevano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


stupenda! 
seconda solo a ramaja.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*..................................*



Brugola ha detto:


> io mi ricordo che nel primo mangiadischi che ci hanno regalato quella cretina della mia gemella ha ficcato le mutande di una bambola per sentire che musica facevano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandi Buggles. E i Krfatwerk ? (we are robots ....) e i Rockets (on the road again) ? e dee dee jacson (meteor man) ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*...................*



Anna A ha detto:


> stupenda!
> seconda solo a ramaja.


Afric Simone un mito. Come sandokan dei frtelli de angelis. Enorme !


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grandi Buggles. E i Krfatwerk ? (we are robots ....) e i Rockets (on the road again) ? e dee dee jacson (meteor man) ?


e sì e i vilagpipol dove li lasci?


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2009)

vi ricordate betty davis eyes??


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*............*



Anna A ha detto:


> e sì e i vilagpipol dove li lasci?


yes m eravamo gia più grandicelli: già ci davamo i bacini sulla boccucia con i VP


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

e poi 
gli abba


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi
> gli abba


Ussignur...


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi
> gli abba


gli abba ancora oggi sai??
mamma mia è stata la prima canzone che ho ballato..ahh che ricordi.
mi struggo


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

*grazie*

rochenrol perché mi fai pensare a quel periodo. e sì, le prime radio libere nel 75/76.. scoprire i primi cantautori..
madò che flash...
pazzesco. prima non c'era altro che la rai e la filodiffusione...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*...................*



Brugola ha detto:


> vi ricordate betty davis eyes??


BDV di Kim Carnes, la Rod Stewart senza pisellino. Beh, ero in primo liceo scientifico: un ometto ormai. Già con le ragazze si osava l'inosabile e si prendevano dei ceffoni a cinque dita e palmo pieno, mica noccioline


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> BDV di Kim Carnes, la Rod Stewart senza pisellino. Beh, ero in primo liceo scientifico: un ometto ormai. Già con le ragazze si osava l'inosabile e si prendevano dei ceffoni a cinque dita e palmo pieno, mica noccioline


bravo kim carnes  

	
	
		
		
	


	








quanti anni hai rock?
se ti va


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*..................................*



Brugola ha detto:


> bravo kim carnes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da poco entrato negli anta (ma la festa l'organizzo col bel tempo sul terrazzo verso giugno). Tu ? sei vuoi


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

qualcuno si ricorda di popoff il programma radio di arbore? io mi ricordo anche la sigla: campagnaaa
i primo dischi di dalla e poi battisti e tutti gli altri.
angel dei rolling stones...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> da poco entrato negli anta (ma la festa l'organizzo col bel tempo sul terrazzo verso giugno). Tu ? sei vuoi


allora non puoi ricordare il fine '60 inizi '70...


----------



## brugola (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> da poco entrato negli anta (ma la festa l'organizzo col bel tempo sul terrazzo verso giugno). Tu ? sei vuoi


42


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*..................*



Anna A ha detto:


> qualcuno si ricorda di popoff il programma radio di arbore? io mi ricordo anche la sigla: campagnaaa
> i primo dischi di dalla e poi battisti e tutti gli altri.
> angel dei rolling stones...


Ora ti faccio ingelosire: io ho visto il tour di banana republic sai? E ho visto pure gli stones a napule nel 84 e si e già ! E Bennato' Ti piace bennato primi 5 o 6 dischi? E' un signor cantautore


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ora ti faccio ingelosire: io ho visto il tour di banana republic sai? E ho visto pure gli stones a napule nel 84 e si e già ! E Bennato' Ti piace bennato primi 5 o 6 dischi? E' un signor cantautore


ingelosire di che?
sugli stones mi inchino perché mi mancano e tu sai che sentire cheit riciards dal vivo era una esperienza mistica..
mi sono rifatta un po' a londra nei magici anni del london beat..
police e clash.
i genesis, eric clapton e... i mitici black sabbath.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> stupenda!
> seconda solo a ramaja.


bellissima!!pure orzowei 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a me piaceva un casino _quando dico che ti amo credi a me tatatatatata è la pura sacrosanta verità 

	
	
		
		
	


	











_
non ricordo il titolo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*.................*

M'inchino anche io: Police live sempre sognati. Slowhand l'ho visto in Italia e non fu granché ma a Londra, in casa, credo abbi dato il meglio. Cmq Clapton è il mio preferito in assoluto. come musicista e come uomo. Lo stimo e l'ammiro tanto. ha sofferto un sacco ed è sempre rimasto un uomo modesto. eccezionale. Keith R. è un grande pure lui ma più istintivo e selvaggio di Clapton. Ma più simpatico di jagger, che per me se la tira troppo (ora MM si arrabbierà di nuovo ....). Black sabbath e Clash, storia del rock. sabbath con Ozzy alla voce? Quanto hai vissuto a Londra?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*.................*



Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima!!pure orzowei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orzowei viene dalla stessa mano di sandokan: bellissima veramente. anche il telefilm era bello, vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Orzowei viene dalla stessa mano di sandokan: bellissima veramente. anche il telefilm era bello, vero?


mi piaceva un casino!!
ma anche per sandokan andavo matta! lui era bellissimo, ricordo che lo vidi a nervi da bambina e rimasi incantata. Un bellissimo principe indiano con due smeraldi al posto degli occhi


----------



## lale75 (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi ricorda quella meravigliosa scatola colorata in cui infilavamo il 45 giri di vinile nero e per qualche minuto ascoltavamo beati il nostro pezzo preferito?
> La roba d'importazione, era rarissima. Dominava la canzone italiana. Quando ero piccolo (fine anni 60 primi 70), mi piacevano tanto:* Little Tony (Cuore matto), Marcella (Montagne verdi), Nicola Di Bari (il cuore è uno zingaro), Massimo Ranieri (se bruciasse la città).* Poi man mano che me li ricordo li cito.E voi? Vi piaceva il mangiadischi? E cosa ascoltavate'? Il vostro brano d'epoca di ricordate a stento l'esistenza ma che suonava sempre nella vostra magic box?


 
Erano i dischi della mia mamma! Io ne andavo pazza da bambina...e Albano "Il sole" ahhhh che meraviglia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*...............................*



Asudem ha detto:


> mi piaceva un casino!!
> ma anche per sandokan andavo matta! lui era bellissimo, ricordo che lo vidi a nervi da bambina e rimasi incantata. Un bellissimo principe indiano con due smeraldi al posto degli occhi


Lo ha per caso rivisto all'isola dei famosi? era invecchiato ma simpatico per la verità


----------



## Old Rocknroll (8 Aprile 2009)

*.............*



lale75 ha detto:


> Erano i dischi della mia mamma! Io ne andavo pazza da bambina...e Albano "Il sole" ahhhh che meraviglia


Infatti mi piacevano per proprietà transitiva perché li ascoltavano alla radio le donne di casa e io assorbivo. ma io ricordo canzoni assurde. Un esempio: Mi hanno fatto innamorare gli occhi verdi di tua madre, Susan dei marinai, i ragazzi del sole ora fanno l'amore, alah allah è sceso giù in città,. Non chiedermi chi le cntava perché non lo so. Ma mi ricordano l'infanzia quindi belle, a prescindere direi.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Lo ha per caso rivisto all'isola dei famosi? era invecchiato ma simpatico per la verità



si l'ho visto..l'ho trovato ancora molto piacevole e sempre signore 

	
	
		
		
	


	








oltre che gran  bel signore


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> M'inchino anche io: Police live sempre sognati. Slowhand l'ho visto in Italia e non fu granché ma a Londra, in casa, credo abbi dato il meglio. Cmq Clapton è il mio preferito in assoluto. come musicista e come uomo. Lo stimo e l'ammiro tanto. ha sofferto un sacco ed è sempre rimasto un uomo modesto. eccezionale. Keith R. è un grande pure lui ma più istintivo e selvaggio di Clapton. Ma più simpatico di jagger, che per me se la tira troppo (ora MM si arrabbierà di nuovo ....). Black sabbath e Clash, storia del rock. sabbath con Ozzy alla voce? Quanto hai vissuto a Londra?


un anno. clapton è divino. wonderful tonight dal vivo è... ma dio cos'è... riesce a far piangere la chitarra...
i genesis purtroppo già senza gabriel... in compenso i bs con ozzy.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi piaceva un casino!!
> ma anche per sandokan andavo matta! lui era bellissimo, ricordo che lo vidi a nervi da bambina e rimasi incantata. Un bellissimo principe indiano con due smeraldi al posto degli occhi


 ma chi kabir bedi? 
bonazzo...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Erano i dischi della mia mamma! Io ne andavo pazza da bambina...e Albano "Il sole" ahhhh che meraviglia








datemi qualcosa di forte...


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Infatti mi piacevano per proprietà transitiva perché li ascoltavano alla radio le donne di casa e io assorbivo. ma io ricordo canzoni assurde. Un esempio: Mi hanno fatto innamorare gli occhi verdi di tua madre, Susan dei marinai, i ragazzi del sole ora fanno l'amore, alah allah è sceso giù in città,. Non chiedermi chi le cntava perché non lo so. Ma mi ricordano l'infanzia quindi belle, a prescindere direi.


e non dimentichiamoci di: ho spento già la luce. 

e i nomadi?
cazzo i nomadi!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e non dimentichiamoci di: ho spento già la luce.
> 
> e i nomadi?
> cazzo i nomadi!!!!


Il mio fisioterapista ha sempre di sottofondo una radio che fa passare vecchissimi successi...ieri sera mi son beccato niente po pò di meno che...gli Homo sapiens!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Il mio fisioterapista* ha sempre di sottofondo una radio che fa passare vecchissimi successi...ieri sera mi son beccato niente po pò di meno che...gli Homo sapiens!!!


chirurgo di fiduciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Old reale (8 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io mi ricordo che nel primo mangiadischi che ci hanno regalato quella cretina della mia gemella ha ficcato le mutande di una bambola per sentire che musica facevano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 vorrei solo ricordare che la genetica non è un'opinione...


----------



## Old reale (8 Aprile 2009)

io ricordo che il primo 45 giri che ascoltai nel mangiadischi (color verde mare mi pare) fu "azzurro"...
ve la canto?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> vorrei solo ricordare che la genetica non è un'opinione...


ero una bimbetta curiosa e creativa


----------



## Old reale (8 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e poi
> gli abba


'azzo c'hai da ridere/ridire sugli abba??????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












pochi armonizzavano come gli abba....


----------



## Old reale (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ero una bimbetta curiosa e creativa


 diglielo alla parte noiosa e razionale!...2 palle insomma....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi ricorda quella meravigliosa scatola colorata in cui infilavamo il 45 giri di vinile nero e per qualche minuto ascoltavamo beati il nostro pezzo preferito?
> La roba d'importazione, era rarissima. Dominava la canzone italiana. Quando ero piccolo (fine anni 60 primi 70), mi piacevano tanto: Little Tony (Cuore matto), Marcella (Montagne verdi), Nicola Di Bari (il cuore è uno zingaro), Massimo Ranieri (se bruciasse la città). Poi man mano che me li ricordo li cito.E voi? Vi piaceva il mangiadischi? E cosa ascoltavate'? Il vostro brano d'epoca di ricordate a stento l'esistenza ma che suonava sempre nella vostra magic box?


 Non risulta neanche nella discografia ma io la sentivo allo sfinimento : Estate del '70 di Herbert Pagani


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ora ti faccio ingelosire: io ho visto il tour di banana republic sai? E ho visto pure gli stones a napule nel 84 e si e già ! E Bennato' Ti piace bennato primi 5 o 6 dischi? E' un signor cantautore


 Un giorno credi è un capolavoro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bellissima!!pure orzowei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quando dico che ti amo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Annarita Spinaci e Tony Renis


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il mio fisioterapista ha sempre di sottofondo una radio che fa passare vecchissimi successi...ieri sera mi son beccato niente po pò di meno che...gli Homo sapiens!!!




















radio metro come minimo...


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> 'azzo c'hai da ridere/ridire sugli abba???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nessuno armonizzava come gli abba.
ridevo perché sembravano benedetti da sai baba...
ogni canzone era un successo.


----------



## Old Anna A (9 Aprile 2009)

*ma la vera star*

di quel periodo per me fu suzi 4.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUPkuswvZRM


----------



## Nobody (9 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> M'inchino anche io: Police live sempre sognati. Slowhand l'ho visto in Italia e non fu granché ma a Londra, in casa, credo abbi dato il meglio. Cmq Clapton è il mio preferito in assoluto. come musicista e come uomo. Lo stimo e l'ammiro tanto. ha sofferto un sacco ed è sempre rimasto un uomo modesto. eccezionale. Keith R. è un grande pure lui ma più istintivo e selvaggio di Clapton. Ma più simpatico di jagger, che per me se la tira troppo (ora *MM si arrabbierà di nuovo* ....). Black sabbath e Clash, storia del rock. sabbath con Ozzy alla voce? Quanto hai vissuto a Londra?


 Macchè... Jagger è insopportabile...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Richards è molto più spontaneo, meno costruito.
Concordo su Clapton, conosco un chitarrista di Cagliari che ci ha suonato assieme a Londra, ed è stato sorpreso dalla sua modestia e dal suo essere alla mano. 
Su Bennato la penso come te... grandissimo fino a "Sono solo canzonette" (che già mi piace molto meno dei precedenti)... poi, lasciamo perdere...


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Beh, se parliamo di mangiadischi siamo già quasi a metà della giovinezza.
Io ho cominciato a farmi di musica col vecchio giradischi a valvole, a valigetta, che ci voleva un paio di minuti prima che cominciasse a suonare. Canzoni degli alpini, marce della Marina militare, Celentano, il Quartetto Cetra, Mina, Zanicchi, canzoni popolari, Beatles.
Poi, crescendo, il mangiadischi, o il mangiacassette, e da li Battisti, Pooh (Parsifal m'è rimasto nel cuore), De gregori (la donna cannone! Ahhh!), Dalla, Guccini, ma anche le colonne sonore dei film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill, Furia, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, etc. Un po' più avanti sono ruscito a costruirmi il primo stereo: e via di Genesis, Pink Floyd, Boston, ancora Deep Purple, Led zeppelin, ma anche Barry White, Abba, fino poi ai Madness, per poi deviare verso generi completamente diversi: Tangerine Dream, e poi Vangelis.
Tutta questa storia inframmezzata di musica sinfonica italiana e non. Quanti ne ho dimenticati? Un'infinità, tra i quali Bennato e Elton john, immancabili nella "cantina" di un nostro amico, luogo di perdizione.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Cazzo come mi fa sentire vecchio 'sto 3d!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Io ricordo solo le cassette


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ricordo solo le cassette


Giùina 'me l'ai


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giùina 'me l'ai


Ah?


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah?


Sei giovane come l'aglio (espressione di queste parti), se non ricordi i mangiadischi.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei giovane come l'aglio (espressione di queste parti), se non ricordi i mangiadischi.


Ho un vago ricordo di un mangiadischi arancione... ma a dire il vero non l'ho mai usato... non so quali dischi avessero le mie sorelle...

I mangianastri e' cio' che mi ricordo


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho un vago ricordo di un mangiadischi arancione... ma a dire il vero non l'ho mai usato... non so quali dischi avessero le mie sorelle...
> 
> I mangianastri e' cio' che mi ricordo


Da ragazzo avevo la passione (repressa) per l'Hi-Fi, quindi anche mangiadischi e mangiacassette li usavo solo per limiti economici, ma ricordo con piacere i pomeriggi con gli amici, magari a zonzo nei boschi, con il mangiadischi che il più delle volte aveva la batteria scarica ed invece di suonare miagolava come un gatto in amore. Uno strazio, ma quello passava il convento. Quel che contava era la compagnia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice, togli quelle scarpe, sono una provocazione: io sento terribilmente la primavera.....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lettrice, togli quelle scarpe, sono una provocazione: io sento terribilmente la primavera.....


Fatto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi ricorda quella meravigliosa scatola colorata in cui infilavamo il 45 giri di vinile nero e per qualche minuto ascoltavamo beati il nostro pezzo preferito?
> La roba d'importazione, era rarissima. Dominava la canzone italiana. Quando ero piccolo (fine anni 60 primi 70), mi piacevano tanto: Little Tony (Cuore matto), Marcella (Montagne verdi), Nicola Di Bari (il cuore è uno zingaro), Massimo Ranieri (se bruciasse la città). Poi man mano che me li ricordo li cito.E voi? Vi piaceva il mangiadischi? E cosa ascoltavate'? Il vostro brano d'epoca di ricordate a stento l'esistenza ma che suonava sempre nella vostra magic box?


disco bambinaaa
cicale


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fatto


E' priiiiimaveraaaaaaaa
Svegliatevi bambineeeeeee!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Hanno abolito la lista dei cani pericolosi, ma i miei ormoni sono ancora considerati categoria a rischio: obbligo di guinzaglio robusto e museruola in acciaio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> disco bambinaaa
> cicale


"molecole" di Bruno Lauzi e.....
Il Guardiano del Faro.......


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' priiiiimaveraaaaaaaa
> Svegliatevi bambineeeeeee!
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle scarpe dovrebbero esser vendute solo a chi e' in possesso del porto d'armi e un piede max 39


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelle scarpe dovrebbero esser vendute solo a chi e' in possesso del porto d'armi e un piede max 39


Parole sante.
Anche se il 39 indica già elementi fuori target, per me che ho il 41.

Io non sono un feticista di piedi e scarpe, ma devo ammettere che anche su di me hanno un effetto considerevole. Chissà perchè?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quelle scarpe dovrebbero esser vendute solo a chi e' in possesso del porto d'armi e un piede max 39


 Non possono nulla contro la sacra scuola di Hokuto.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Non possono nulla contro la sacra scuola di Hokuto.


Ken che minkia dici?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ken che minkia dici?


 Come osi utilizzare quell'orribile k da sms quando parli con me!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ken che minkia dici?


Ken il guerriero - La leggenda di Hokuto - Director's Cut, è lo sviluppo del celebre fumetto "L’episodio del Mausoleo a Croce del Sacro Imperatore", in cui Kenshiro combatte contro il Sacro Imperatore Sauzer. A differenza della storia originale (raccontata nel manga e nella serie tv), strutturata dal punto di vista del protagonista Kenshiro, nel lungometraggio l'attenzione si concentra su Raoul, il maggiore dei tre fratelli di Hokuto, lanciato nella sua corsa alla conquista del potere. In questa versione per il grande schermo, sarà finalmente mostrato al pubblico il profondo amore che costituisce le radici stesse della volontà di dominio che muove ogni piano del Re. Oltre a Raoul il dominatore e a Kenshiro il salvatore, un'altra figura importante è rappresentata dal Sacro Imperatore Sauzer, Pugno della Fenice di Nanto; quest'ultimo, al pari di Raoul, domina le genti con la violenza e intende conquistare il mondo. A testimonianza della sua crudeltà, Sauzer ha deciso di erigere il Mausoleo a Croce del Sacro Imperatore, simbolo del suo potere: per realizzare questa gigantesca costruzione ha dato il via a una spietata caccia ai bambini, impiegati per la realizzazione del suo folle progetto autocelebrativo. Ad osteggiare Sauzer ci sarà anche Shu, guidato dalla Stella della Benevolenza. Oltre a essere una valoroso guerriero della Scuola di Nanto, è anche colui che in passato ha salvato la vita a Kenshiro bambino. Egli, nel tentativo di bloccare la costruzione del Mausoleo e rimettere ordine nelle fila di Nanto ormai nel caos, organizzerà una vera e propria resistenza. “Nel momento in cui Nanto perde il suo giusto ordine, Hokuto fa la sua comparsa”: l’incontro tra Shuu e Kenshiro dopo anni verrà accompagnato proprio da queste parole. Alla fine, il destino degli uomini di Hokuto e di Nanto si compie nella leggendaria e mortale battaglia tra Kenshiro e Sauzer, il Sacro Imperatore, tramandatore del Pugno della Fenice di Nanto e possessore di un corpo sul quale non ha effetto l’Hokuto Shinken. Riuscirà Ken a fermare la violenza dello spietato Sauzer? Il leggendario combattimento tra Kenshiro e Sauzer vivo tuttora nei ricordi degli spettatori e dei lettori, è riproposto in questo lungometraggio con un’animazione di altissima qualità, accompagnato da effetti sonori più realistici e suggestivi.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Grazie EA... Ken era il mio cartone preferito.

Intendevo il paragone tra un paio di scarpe e la sacra scuola di Hokuto (anche se poi l'Hokuto Jem era di gran lunga superiore)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie EA... Ken era il mio cartone preferito.
> 
> Intendevo il paragone tra un paio di scarpe e la sacra scuola di Hokuto (anche se poi l'Hokuto Jem era di gran lunga superiore)


le scarpe che hai postato sono meravigliose....nonostante i miei 175cm e il 40 e mezzo di piede.....son troppo belle....


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Il problema del superare il 39 nelle scarpe e' che si "sproporzionano" ...nei display infatti mettono sempre i numeri piccoli, meglio il 37 perche' e' in base a quelle proporzioni che creano la scarpa


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Spero che abbiate visto il mio ultimo film, almeno in dvd.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema del superare il 39 nelle scarpe e' che si "sproporzionano" ...nei display infatti mettono sempre i numeri piccoli, meglio il 37 perche' e' in base a quelle proporzioni che creano la scarpa


 e lo so....ma il 39 proprio non mi entra....


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

ho uno splendido trentotto ...piedino piccolo , snello con le sue ditina (5)allegate.
mi dispiace quasi camminarci .
ah, ma come devo fare con me?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho uno splendido trentotto ...piedino piccolo , snello con le sue ditina (5)allegate.
> mi dispiace quasi camminarci .
> ah, ma come devo fare con me?


 Un vero piedino adorabile è un 35...


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Un vero piedino adorabile è un 35...


come ti permetti racchio???
W il 39


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

il piede perfetto e' il 37... il mio 37


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Un vero piedino adorabile è un 35...




ma va là....


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come ti permetti racchio???
> W il 39


 Non ne capite nulla di piedi femminili.


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Non ne capite nulla di piedi femminili.


donna bella pecca sempre sul piede


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> il piede perfetto e' il 37... il mio 37


 Già andiamo meglio... posa il serpente e dammi da bere!


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> donna bella pecca sempre sul piede


Dillo a Salma Hayek, che cesso non è... ed ha il 35!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Chissa' come mai ai giapponesi piace il piede piccolo... forse per non sentirsi di merda durante un foot job


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Dillo a Salma Hayek, che cesso non è... col 35!


ma forse era il naso..non il piede


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chissa' come mai ai giapponesi piace il piede piccolo... forse per non sentirsi di merda durante un foot job


 dipende dal job che si pratica... ad un feticista secondo me, deve piacere un piedino piccolo e grazioso.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chissa' come mai ai giapponesi piace il piede piccolo... forse per non sentirsi di merda durante un foot job




un che?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

*è il piede...*



Brugola ha detto:


> ma forse era il naso..non il piede


 Non osare!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> dipende dal job che si pratica... ad un feticista secondo me, deve piacere un piedino piccolo e grazioso.



deve essere proporzionato il numero non conta


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Dillo a Salma Hayek, che cesso non è... ed ha il 35!



avrà pure la coscia cm12


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> avrà pure la coscia cm12


beh è alta 1.53, quindi è proporzionato al corpo. Che come dici, è essenziale.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> dipende dal job che si pratica... ad un feticista secondo me, deve piacere un piedino piccolo e grazioso.


Il foot job l'e' quello... per me basta che siano sottili detesto i piedi grassocci


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> beh è alta 1.53, quindi è proporzionato al corpo. Che come dici, è essenziale.


ma dai?? è così piccina?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il foot job l'e' quello... per me basta che siano sottili detesto i *piedi grassocci*


 ORROREEEE!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Aprile 2009)

*......................*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Macchè... Jagger è insopportabile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La verità è che io sono un clone del Guru sardo, che però è troppo orgoglioso per autoclonarsi e quindi paga me per fargli da clone. Ecco perché è tutto uno scambio di ammiccamenti, simpatie, leccatine di popò: siano la stessa persona (io complessivamente riuscito un pò meglio però ....).


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> beh è alta 1.53, quindi è proporzionato al corpo. Che come dici, è essenziale.


beh..153...è un poco bassina....

pero'...se è gnoccola..è gnoccola...
tanto a me i piedi non piacciono..solo le scarpe.


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai?? è così piccina?


Non sembra, vero? Perchè è perfettamente proporzionata. Amo da impazzire le donne così!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai?? è così piccina?


Si e' bassa...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> ORROREEEE!


ken ma sei reale?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si e' bassa...



quelle scarpine io le ho bleu.

e tu?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..153...è un poco bassina....
> 
> pero'...se è gnoccola..è gnoccola...
> tanto a me i piedi non piacciono..solo le scarpe.


 Guarda nell'avatar di lettri se è gnocca... o sennò:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpO37gS2htQ&translated=1


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Guarda nell'avatar di lettri se è gnocca... o sennò:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpO37gS2htQ&translated=1


molto bella.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..153...è un poco bassina....
> 
> pero'...se è gnoccola..è gnoccola...
> tanto a me i piedi non piacciono..solo le scarpe.


A me i piedi piacciono solo in relazione alle scarpe...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me i piedi piacciono solo in relazione alle scarpe...


ecco..si....pureammè...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

si..ma la gnocca dice di avere un 35...ma non è vero....


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me i piedi piacciono solo in relazione alle scarpe...


 A me alla tequila...


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Un vero piedino adorabile è un 35...


se sei una nana


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei una nana


 Eccone un'altra. Ti sembra nana, o anche qui non hai letto?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra. Ti sembra nana, o anche qui non hai letto?


Non ha 35!

ha un 37 almeno!


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra. Ti sembra nana, o anche qui non hai letto?


da qualche parte hai parlato di proporzioni.son preparata

rimane il fatto che è nana


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Eccone un'altra. Ti sembra nana, o anche qui non hai letto?


 
bhè non sembra che sia così bassa ma 1,53 è proprio pochino


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> da qualche parte hai parlato di proporzioni.son preparata
> 
> rimane il fatto che è nana



ma secondo te quel piede minerva è 35? guardalo bene.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Le donne piccole son piu' maneggevoli... e donna nana tutta tana


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

se qualcuno mi filasse oggi....oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh

quella nana non è e non ha 35!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Aprile 2009)

*.................*



Anna A ha detto:


> di quel periodo per me fu suzi 4.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUPkuswvZRM


Ma c'era un altro pezzo di Suzi Quatro che mi piaceva ancora di più: Devil Gate Drive (ricordo il 45 a casa di mio cugino più grande ....). Lei fece anche delle apparizioni in Happy Days. E ti ricordi Joan Jett quella che cantava I love Rock'n'roll? Grande brano, trascinante


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se qualcuno mi filasse oggi....oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> quella nana non è e non ha 35!


ok micia.
ti piacciono le mie ciglia finte e la mia pelle dorata?


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ha 35!
> 
> ha un 37 almeno!


 Io so 35... ne ha parlato anche Quentin in una intervista, tempo fa.


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> se qualcuno mi filasse oggi....oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> *quella nana non è* e non ha 35!


 Infatti chiamare nana una donna come Salma, anche se è alta solo 1.53, non ha senso. Ma vallo a dire a min...


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

ehm....non ho visto il link che mi fa fatica pigiare 
ma so che è nana
ihihih


----------



## Old Ken_il_Guerriero (9 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm....non ho visto il link che mi fa fatica pigiare
> ma so che è nana
> ihihih


 ecco, raduna le forze e guardati il link... se tutte le nane fossero così...


----------



## Lettrice (9 Aprile 2009)

Salma Hayek supera di poco il metro e 50... viene anche detta la venere tascabile...


----------



## lale75 (9 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> datemi qualcosa di forte...


 






  Io Albano non lo sopporto ma quella canzone mi ricorda troppo la mia infanzia, la mia mamma giovane che la metteva a tutto volume e io, piccola, che la imitavo mentre cantava....


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> ecco, raduna le forze e guardati il link... se tutte le nane fossero così...


 ma non dico mica che non sia bella ma è nana.
magari per un ometto sul metro e settanta va bene.
giuro che poi pigio


----------



## Minerva (9 Aprile 2009)

alt...pensando a frida khalo ritiro tutto


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Due cose per concludere la giornata.
Nana o non nana, poteva trovarsi un altro nome. Quando va a letto che fa si inuma?

A proposito di piedi invece devo dire che nella mia esperienza personale ho trovato conferma che tutte le donne belle hanno il secondo dito del piede più lungo dell'alluce.
A partire da mia moglie, tutte le belle che ho conosciuto e di cui ho avuto l'occasione di vedere il piede nudo hanno questa caratteristica.
Buona serata a tutti!


----------



## Old Pazienza (9 Aprile 2009)

*Io ricordo tra le molte*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> Chi ricorda quella meravigliosa scatola colorata in cui infilavamo il 45 giri di vinile nero e per qualche minuto ascoltavamo beati il nostro pezzo preferito?
> La roba d'importazione, era rarissima. Dominava la canzone italiana. Quando ero piccolo (fine anni 60 primi 70), mi piacevano tanto: Little Tony (Cuore matto), Marcella (Montagne verdi), Nicola Di Bari (il cuore è uno zingaro), Massimo Ranieri (se bruciasse la città). Poi man mano che me li ricordo li cito.E voi? Vi piaceva il mangiadischi? E cosa ascoltavate'? Il vostro brano d'epoca di ricordate a stento l'esistenza ma che suonava sempre nella vostra magic box?


A whiter shade of pale dei Procol harum, I heard it through the grapevine di Marvin Gaye, My Generation degli Who, Jumpin Jack Flash degli Stones .... bei tempi, una vita fa.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ok micia.
> ti piacciono le mie ciglia finte e la mia pelle dorata?




woow che strafig...

si cucca stasera?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> woow che strafig...
> 
> si cucca stasera?


stasera mi apre come una mela


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Io so 35... ne ha parlato anche Quentin in una intervista, tempo fa.


e so' due ore che te lo dico...ci voleva Quentin a capirlo..babbacioni di uomini..che vi bevete tutto


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stasera mi apre come una mela


E la pettinatura a "schiaffo" ce l'hai?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

o quasi...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E la pettinatura a "schiaffo" ce l'hai?


ciaoamico.


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciaoamico.


ciaoamica


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ciaoamica


amiciatuahaunpaiodimadonne.

e tu?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

scusa rokkerolle..ho svaccato il tred


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Micia, P/M


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

*alce*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Micia, P/M




non mi si apre la posta con sto portatile...io non so che cacchio ha.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

The requested URL was not found


questo mi dice,  lo cornuto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (9 Aprile 2009)

*.........................*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> scusa rokkerolle..ho svaccato il tred


Ok, no problema ma paghi pegno, va bene? Foto dei tuoi piedini con le tue scarpe preferite. Pegno sufficiente, credo.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

ho un paio di madonne..chi ha voglia di litigare..è grattiesse.....


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ok, no problema ma paghi pegno, va bene? Foto dei tuoi piedini con le tue scarpe preferite. Pegno sufficiente, credo.


okkei.
petta.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

.non riesco a cacciare la foto qui dentro...ora me lo magno


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> .non riesco a cacciare la foto qui dentro...ora me lo magno


 
vedi? se anche tu avessi un 35  non avresti questi problemi


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedi? se anche tu avessi un 35  non avresti questi problemi


----------



## Alce Veloce (9 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi si apre la posta con sto portatile...io non so che cacchio ha.


Cosa c'entra, clicca su messaggi privati e vai. Comunque adesso devo proprio staccare.
Ciao a tutti, baci alle bimbe.

comunque nessuno ha commentato la storia del dito più lungo, mi sa che qui non ce l'ha nessuno.....


----------



## Old reale (9 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuno armonizzava come gli abba.
> ridevo perché sembravano benedetti da sai baba...
> ogni canzone era un successo.


sai abba, casomai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




nessuno mi sembra troppo...Manhattan Transfer....


----------



## Nobody (10 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vedi? se anche tu avessi un 35 non avresti questi problemi


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> sai abba, casomai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh i manhattan transfer.. per un periodo negli anni 80 li ho ascoltati tantissimo..
loro e i crusaders.


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> uh i manhattan transfer.. per un periodo negli anni 80 li ho ascoltati tantissimo..
> loro e i crusaders.


 i crusaders non li conosco....cercherò su internet


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra, clicca su messaggi privati e vai. Comunque adesso devo proprio staccare.
> Ciao a tutti, baci alle bimbe.
> 
> comunque nessuno ha commentato la storia del dito più lungo, mi sa che qui non ce l'ha nessuno.....


cosa c'entra mi chiedi....

secondo te dove ho cliccato? sul mio dito mignolo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Un vero piedino adorabile è un 35...


 japanese style....peccato che si torturassero le donne cinesi oper avere un piedino 35


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (11 Aprile 2009)

Ken_il_Guerriero ha detto:


> Dillo a Salma Hayek, che cesso non è... ed ha il 35!


 ma è pure alta un metro e una vigorsol


----------

